# Bustner Elegance headlight adjustment



## dogandy (Jan 29, 2011)

Having just imported my brand new Burstner Elegance from Germany I am a little perplexed.
Prior to the purchase, I emailed Burstner U.K. regarding the UK/European adjustments to the headlamps. I received a swift response, along with a pdf document explaining exactly how to perform this operation.
I also read the many threads on this forum regarding the same procedure, and all were very similar. "you remove the top screw, loosen the other two, and rotate the unit, then replace and tighten all screws"
All was good, I thought, until I opened the bonnet today. My headlamps look a little different to those pictures sent to me by Burstner. There is an electronic height adjustment on the headlamps, and this may be causing my confusion.
Has anyone experience of adjusting these?

Attached is the best picture I could get in the confined space.

Andy

Ps I must say, the vehicle is absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Your right that's totally different looking to my lamps which do have the three screws.

Why not pop into a burstner dealer and have a look under the bonnet to see how it compares to yours. If its the same have a word with their mechanic..

Wobby


----------



## dogandy (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Wobby.
I may have to do that if I get really stuck. I am hoping to sort it in Monday, so I can get on with the registration process. May try Burstner again too.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Are your headlights 'Hella' ? if so the electronic height adjustment (beams up or down) is not for altering from continental to UK.
for altering beam to the left or right there are 3 screws to the rear of the light unit (on my Hymer they are a bu**er to get at unless you have baby hands & doublejointed wrists but can be done !


----------



## dogandy (Jan 29, 2011)

*Hella*

Had another look today, and still cannot find anything that looks like an adjustment, so sent an email to Hella UK. Hope for a reply soon, and will share with all.
I cant believe that a newer version would not have some sort of adjustment?

Andy


----------



## dogandy (Jan 29, 2011)

*All sorted now*

Having sent emails to both Burstner and Hella, I had responses from both.
Burstner sent me an instruction sheet, which explains that on the new Hella headlights, the adjustment is made by removing the grey rubber bung (bottom left of my photo) and inserting a philips head screwdriver into the hole. It's a bit fiddly, but one you manage to locate the screwdriver head onto its other half inside the hole, you just turn it about a quarter. A click can be heard, and Hey Presto, done. Push the bung back in and away you go.

Big thanks to both companies for swift replies.

I have electronic copy of sheet if required.

Andy


----------

